# Updated pics....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....added some different center caps on the car. Little subtle change. 
BEFORE








AFTER

















Washed, waxed, armour-all'd, and.....


CHECK OUT THE F'N WEATHER THAT'S COMMING!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like em
...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually Tim it looks WAAAAAAY better. I have always thought something on those wheels didn't look right. I really like the way they look now!

Oh and you should never wash your car in direct sunlight! Def. no no on a black car...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The fact that they have the little red ring in the center only helps to make it look better... it flows with those painted calipers. Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell....if you KNEW how fast I washed that.....hose in one hand, wash glove in the other, towel in the back pocket. Hadda make sure that soap didn't dry on the car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice ass grille too!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ride looks nice


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Hell....if you KNEW how fast I washed that.....hose in one hand, wash glove in the other, towel in the back pocket. Hadda make sure that soap didn't dry on the car.


Issue is that heat from the sunlight softens the clearcoat, then when you scrub on it you can push stuff into the clear and create swirlmarks...


----------

